# VIA IGPs with graphic core from S3 Graphics aren't recognized



## stickedy (May 5, 2008)

After testing with UniChrome Pro yesterday, I had to realize that the VIA Technologies IGPs (e.g. UniChrome, UniChrome Pro, Chrome9) with graphic cores form S3 Graphics aren't recognized yet (unknown architecture). Could you please enable them? These IGPs are very similar to the standalone Chips from S3 Graphics, so no real additional work should be necessary, esspecially for the newer Chrome9 IPGs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mencall (Jun 27, 2008)

me too.
and can't send bug report ?

GPU-Z 0.24
---------------------------
Unknown architecture
MB : VIA P4M800 Pro
VGA: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro


----------



## Freedom4556 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Unichrome Pro IGP*



stickedy said:


> After testing with UniChrome Pro yesterday, I had to realize that the VIA Technologies IGPs (e.g. UniChrome, UniChrome Pro, Chrome9) with graphic cores form S3 Graphics aren't recognized yet (unknown architecture).



They still are in 0.3.8; if it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see these chips too. I have a Unichrome Pro IGP in my eMachine T3104. SiSoft's Sandra can see it, if that helps any. I know it's a horridly dated chip, but still. If my brother could see just how pathetic it is, he might be interested in a new GPU, lol. =P


----------

